# Favourite PL Kits?



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

O.K. What's everyone's favourite PL Kits.

The one that you like the most, or were the most fun to build, etc...

Mine:

PL Phantom of the Opera (fun to build and paint)
Sleepy Hollow (lots of fun to build and paint - gotta love the horse)
and the Three Stooges (haven't built these yet but how can you not love the stooges)

What's your picks?

James


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Hands down 1950s Batmobile.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

The Jupiter 2 for me. With all the models of obscure, second rate sci-fi vehicles that have been made over the years, it seemed impossible that there wasn't an injection molded J2. The PL Jupiter 2 came along just at the right time and it's a real nice model. I bought a few. I should have bought a few more.

Big Godzilla. What a great kit. I bought ONE. That was a mistake. Again, I should have bought more.

C-57D. Probably the gutsiest, boldest injection kit EVER produced. Take a subject that's never been injection molded and produce a huge, detailed and complex kit...that takes nerve. PL/RC2 has since reverted to safe, common sci-fi sujects and we'll not see the likes of a C-57D again.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Oh it's GOTTA be the PL Originals? Okay Cause I would have said PL/Aurora's Dick Tracy BUT of the PL Original's I LOVED the Big Zilla! Too Bad The Big Kong never Materalized!


John Lonfan


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Easy answer; the Jupiter 2, because I waited 32 years for it


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i liked building the big 'Zilla . man what an impressive kit . 
though i haven't built it , i really dig the PL Phantom ot Opera . just the whole package on this one , reminded me of the heydays of Aurora . 
and ya just can't beat ( for new kits that were coming out at the time ) the Chris White box art of the PL originals . 
hb


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

beck said:


> just can't beat ( for new kits that were coming out at the time ) the Chris White box art of the PL originals .
> hb


 
COULD NOT AGREE MORE!:thumbsup: Wish I'd Bought that Phantom Piece from him when I had the chance! they'll Probly be worth More than the Bama Art by NEXT WEEK! lol



JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Its not easy for me to single out one single kit as my favorite. 

That's because after years of poking around and finding that the only mass-produced and affordable model kits out there were Star Trek, Star Wars, tanks, planes, cars, cars, cars and more cars; discovering Polar Lights was like a breath of fresh spring air after a long dark ugly winter. Indeed, Polar Lights really inspired my renewed interest in models. Their stuff is fun and unique; everything else was just so incredibly booooooooooooorrring.

I like all their sci-fi and figure kits because of that. But I think if I must pick one, my favorite is good old Robby. He's just cool!

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

J2

Both Enterprises

Spindrift

Seaview


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Seaview--J2--Spindrift--1/1000 1701--1/350 refit


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Mine would have to be the '04 GTO. Although some dislike the styling I love it (beauty is of course in the eye of the beholder).
Although I haven't completed my Ford GT, that one will rank right up their too.
My '04 GTO:








As soon as I have my Ford GT finished, it will probably be the favorite.
Chris


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Robbie, followed closely by Big `Zilla


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I thought we were doing only original stuff from PL. If repops are included then it would be The Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah , all the repops were exciting . seeing the old faves again . i couldn't believe it when i heard they were going to do the Munster's Living Room kit . 
hb


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've only built three so far: The Mystery Machine, Robby the Robot, and the Bowen Wolfman (which is still unfinished). All three of them were a major pain-in-the-backside to build--gaps between parts, detail not carried over from one part to the next, misalignments, etc. :freak: 

But once they're finished and all the hard work is behind you, they're really something! I can't wait to get started on the rest of 'em!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I loved painting the Big Godzilla......even though it seemed like I used a gallon of paint!

The kit I enjoyed building the most (I confess--I didn't paint it! I liked the look of it as-is.) was the 1950s Batmobile. Lab.....Map....pencil...exactly as shown in the original story.....It was incredible!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

My favorite so far (Big Godzilla is still waiting in the closet to be built) has gotta be *Michael Myers - Halloween*. Just the sorta kit I'd like to think Aurora would be releasing if it were around today. Great sculpt, fit and box design. Big thumbs up! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I found the world of POLAR LIGHTS late;
only about a year before the end.

I bought the STAR TREK kits, and one ECTO-1 Ghostbusters 
car. (YES! I bought a _car _ kit!)

I am impressed with all of them. They look great when finished, 
are detailed, accurate, and fun to build.

My favourite kit would have to be the 
1:350 *U.S.S. ENTERPRISE NCC-1701-A*.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

My first reaction is to go with JamesD. I haven't built all the PL's yet, so I'm at a disadvantage, but just opening the Phantom kit & seeing all the "goodies" in there was a thrill. Kong too, I think. And the Stooges. I haven't opened my Bowen Wolfman yet, but I think that's going to be in there too.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

I had a blast with the Mach V, Robbie, and the Sleepy Hollow kits. The BTTF kit was fun, too. I even liked the Drej!

I could never get into the Aurora kits, though. The subjects just never interested me.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Batboat or Bride of Frankenstein, both of which PL reverse-engineered. If we can include reissues which used kits from original molds, King Kong.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

This is a hard one!

Star Trek Refit, 1/1000 NX, TOS E, and Klingon Cruise are great kits, as is the J2 and big Godzilla. Every Aurora repop was great, because they are Aurora repops! But I love the original stuff like the Werefwolf and Phantom of The Opera.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Sleepy Hollow was a LOT of fun to build! I spent a lot of time on the horse, adding details (like horse shoes, better teeth and tongue, fixing the bit to look more realistic)

I also loved The Bride (probably because I couldn't build it when I was a kid in the 70's) -- that's got to be my favourit base with all the goodies in the lab.

Bowen's Wolfman was great too, although it was my second attempt when I got back into the hobby so it looks kind of amateurish. I've got to build another one of these someday!
:dude:


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

My faves are The MYERS just because it is my favorite "horror" characters and it was done in the aurora style. I only wish the idea could have continued with aurora style Freddy, Leatherface and Jason.

Second would be the Phantom, just because the pose and all the goodies...

Third would have to be Big Zilla... why? well for the same reasons that everyone else said.

Travis


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

My favorite repop was the LIS robot, simply because I wanted one as a kid and missed out on it.It was OOP by the time I got into models wich really sucked because he was my hero as a child.(kind of explains alot about me now  ) My favorite PL original has to be "Robby the robot" simply because I had always wanted someone to do a styrene kit of him. There where several vac kits, but no styrene ones.
Have to say though that I have built probably 30 or so of PL's models and I have thouroughly enjoyed every one. Even the "Crash Bandacoot" which I know is probably one of the least favorites to most folks.The trip back through time was part of it for some, the thrill of something totally new and awesome was where it was at for the PL originals.
It has been an awesome pony ride!!!! Thanks Mr. Tom lowe and Polar lights .
Fare well old friend.


Qa'Pla


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*filling the gap*

I have to say the Jupiter 2 from the old TV show, somthing that wood have sold well a long time ago but seemed to fall threw the retail cracks. followed tby the new Refit


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

1. Jupiter 2 for all the same reasons listed before! I bought several and still have 4 left!
2. Spindrift - Don't know why this ship is so alluring to me!
3. C57-D Again for the same reasons listed before.
4. Seaview - You just can't have enough of Irwin Allen in your closet!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Uhh forgot to mention the Refit Enterprise. Perhaps the best tooled kit ever produced!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow, what a tough question for me. My knee-jerk reaction would be, "All of 'em!" Upon further thought, I would say my _ultimate_ favorite would be the 3 Stooges kits. I love the Bowen Wolfman kit, too, just wish it was bigger. Speaking of big, the big Godzilla kit is great, too! 

But, I would also add that my FAVORITE thing about PL, was being able to get so many kits I remembered from my misspent youth. The Land of the Giants kits nearly brought a sentimental tear to my eye. The Aurora Frankenstein kit was the first model I ever got. My Dad brought it home one night for me, not even a birthday or anything! I was only 4 years old and we built it at the kitchen table. I wish I still had it ( I'm sure it HAD to be beautifully done!! ).

Ya know what? I think I'll just go with my knee-jerk reaction!

All of 'em!!! :thumbsup: 


Wayne


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Sleepy Hollow
Big 'zilla
Spindrift.

I can assume the Bride of Frankie will end up quite high on the list but I haven't gotten to build it yet.
The Munsters kit was nice too.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Probably Sleepy Hollow, minus the Tim Burton head which is a little too big for my liking.

I also like the new Mummy. For all of it's problems, the base is great, the sarcophogus is in perfect scale to the classic Aurora Mummy, ansd I even get a kick out of the "WAAAH!!!" pose. With a little extra work it can be a real eye-catching piece.

The Stooges are probably some of the nicest engineered figure kits ever done - but I always wished that there were more accessories for the bases...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love the Stooges! I'm Gonna light those guys up too! I'm going to sculpt
the Mummy villan like in the movie standing behind them.

Sleepy Hallow-Lighting that bad boy too
Michael Myers, 16"Godzilla, I like most of the original Polar Lights kits!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd love to find those Stooges kits...but my favorite (outside of the Trek kits) has to be the Guillotine. It's just one of those crazy things...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

it's always a big hit with the kiddies .
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Mitch, I'd ( we ? ) like to hear details of how you're going to light the Stooges, and the Sleepy Hollow ! ?
Spe130: On my Guillotine I cut small discs from magnetic rubber material and glued them to the head and body so his head stays on but falls off when 'chopped'. I wasn't happy with the original setup.
Dabbler


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

jupiter 2, b9 robot, robby the robot


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

jupiter 2 , seaview , spindrift. all of them


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

the Dabbler said:


> Hey Mitch, I'd ( we ? ) like to hear details of how you're going to light the Stooges, and the Sleepy Hollow ! ?
> Spe130: On my Guillotine I cut small discs from magnetic rubber material and glued them to the head and body so his head stays on but falls off when 'chopped'. I wasn't happy with the original setup.
> Dabbler


 
The magnets sound like a great idea for the Guillotine's victim.
I believe it was either Jim Berges or Fred DeRuvo did a diorama of the Stooges where they recast the Stooge's torches in clear resin and lit them from inside, running wire through the bodies. The "how to" was featured in "Modeler's Resource" magazine a few years ago. I didn't see the issue listed as still available - maybe someone else will post what issue it was in.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah that's where I got the idea from! Good ol Modler's Resource!
My wiring job on the Sleepy Hallow horse has turned out to be a
nightmare! I have one eye that won't stay on and I glued the body together.
I think the space in the horses head is narrower than I expected. Oh well
It's the eye that you can't really see anyway.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Could you open the eye socket with an X-Acto knife, 
(or whatever), to make the eye fit?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I thought about drilling out the bulb with my dremil tool I think one bulb in
there may light both eyes.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Jupiter two, followed closely by Robbie the Robot, and Sleepy Hollow..Otto


----------

